# Broke my finger and tore some ligaments...



## lupinfarm (Nov 19, 2009)

So I won't be posting too much for a while..

 fractured my left ring finger badly last Monday morning when Mylie panicked after thr farrier lightly tapped her barrel with his hoofpick by accident, i held on to her leadrope to stop her from doing her thing (ie. running away when scared) but my hand caught in the loop of the leadrope and spent the afternoon in the hospital getting x-rays and have come and gone to a hand specialist/plastic surgeon and just went to my hand therapist on Tuesday and was fitted with this horrible brace. I'll be out of comission with the brace for 6 weeks, and won't be fully healed for 6 months with some residual stiffness in the finger.







As you can imagine it's hard to type with the brace. Mylie will be left over the winter, and my trainer/coach/longtime friend is coming back from Alberta in May, we're buying her a train ticket to come and she'll back, break, and train Mylie for me.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Lupin!

Sorry about your accident!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

OOOwwww...I know that hurt.

Hope it heals well for you.  Protect it now til it heals up!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope you heal well! I bet that hurts!


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys should have seen it before, all swollen. When the ligaments tore, they took a bone chip and because they tore my knuckle is essentially dislocated there, the bone is rubbing up against the other one. It kills but I have little exercises to do to help it recover.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 20, 2009)

You poor thing!  It hurts just to read about it! 

Just when you least expect it a horse will spook.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 20, 2009)

OOOOOWWWW!!!!  Guess you will learn to one-finger type!!!:/


----------



## noobiechickenlady (Nov 20, 2009)

Ow ow ow! Heal quickly and completely!


----------

